# BMOQ



## genmar01 (2 Jan 2012)

Hi, 

Would be gratefull for any input on a couple (I guess simple) questions that I currently have : 

Been browsing around here + forces.ca + 34 gbc looking for some info on the first courses in order to become an O Inf (DEO / Reserve). 

Since I'm no seasoned veteran...I stumbled accross lots of different labels of courses...Phase I, II, III, OEIP, CAT, BOTC, BMOQ, BMOQ-L to name a few and it struck me that 2 of these sites (forces.ca and the 34 GBC) although official ones...don't seem to be exactly on the same page.. 

Anyway, I understand that most of this confusion seems to me like a -website-updating-issue-... I would like to have the current picture : 

1- Provided you pass all the early procedures and all..(CFAT, interview and all) 
2- You land in St-Jean to do the BMOQ which will last for (according to 34 GBC...) 5 weeks. After graduation you get promoted to 2LT and ; 
3- Head for Gagetowm for the next 10 weeks or so to complete your BMOQ-L ;
4- Eventually come back to Gagetown and complete your DP 1.1 

Sidenote : I would appreciate knowing after which part you get promoted (from Ocdt to 2Lt) as this will be of importance to me in order to see if this project of mine is even $ feasible or not. 

Thanks a lot 

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/serviceoptions-123#officers-3
http://www.army.dnd.ca/34gbc/formationren.aspx


----------



## Rogo (2 Jan 2012)

BMOQ is 15 weeks.  BMOQ is 10 weeks. Then you do DP1.1 and DP1.2 which offhand I don't know the lengths as they may have changed since when I began my application.   Several instructors from Gagetown who teach at the infantry school are on this site and will shortly be able to clarify.   Believe it or not going into a recruiting centre or spending a good period of time on forces.ca will answer most if not all your questions. http://www.forces.ca/en/page/training-90#officertraining-2


----------



## SentryMAn (3 Jan 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> BMOQ is 15 weeks.  BMOQ is 10 weeks. Then you do DP1.1 and DP1.2 which offhand I don't know the lengths as they may have changed since when I began my application.   Several instructors from Gagetown who teach at the infantry school are on this site and will shortly be able to clarify.   Believe it or not going into a recruiting centre or spending a good period of time on forces.ca will answer most if not all your questions. http://www.forces.ca/en/page/training-90#officertraining-2



He mentioned Reserves in his post, the Army completes a different BMOQ for their reserve officers I believe and it is around 5-6 week duration usually over the summer time frame


----------



## jeffb (3 Jan 2012)

Just to clarify Rogo's post he meant BMOQ is 15 weeks, BMOQ-L is 10 weeks. 

BMOQ used to be known as IAP and BOTC. BMOQ-L used to be know as CAP. DP 1.1 and DP 1.2 used to be known as Phase 3 and Phase 4.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Just to clarify Rogo's post he meant BMOQ is 15 weeks, BMOQ-L is 10 weeks.
> 
> BMOQ used to be known as IAP and BOTC. BMOQ-L used to be know as CAP. DP 1.1 and DP 1.2 used to be known as Phase 3 and Phase 4.



 ;D

This achieves two things in the CF:


1.  People no longer know what they are qualified; and

2.  A cubicle dweller gets a tick in the "Leading Change" box on his Annual PER.

 ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2012)

IIRC Reserve Officers (generally) do the 20 day NCM BMQ then do 2 weeks of DL to finish off the missing MODS from BMOQ. Then its off to Gagetown or Aldershot for CAP, not sure if other ATC's do CAP Serials....


----------



## genmar01 (3 Jan 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> IIRC Reserve Officers (generally) do the 20 day NCM BMQ then do 2 weeks of DL to finish off the missing MODS from BMOQ. Then its off to Gagetown or Aldershot for CAP, not sure if other ATC's do CAP Serials....



Thank you all.

Sapper that's what I was thinking. I will ask some recruiter for confirmation/precision on this topic. Will post it back.


----------



## jeffb (3 Jan 2012)

Excellent point George. I already have it planned to rename them Civilian Transition Program and Army Indoctrination Qualification if I ever am employed in a staff position that requires it.  

Always have to be leading change...


----------



## Rogo (4 Jan 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Just to clarify Rogo's post he meant BMOQ is 15 weeks, BMOQ-L is 10 weeks.
> 
> BMOQ used to be known as IAP and BOTC. BMOQ-L used to be know as CAP. DP 1.1 and DP 1.2 used to be known as Phase 3 and Phase 4.



Exactly, thank you...and yes I was referring to RegF course lengths.


----------



## AirBratt (10 Jan 2012)

Depending if you already have your university degree or if you are ROTP will depend when you get your promotion. If you have your degree already then you will receive your promotion on the last week of BMOQ (if i remember correctly it was the day before grad). If you are ROTP then as long as you have completed BMOQ then you will receive your promotion on confirmation of completion of your degree.


----------

